# Best soil to grow Crypts emersed?



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Exactly as the title says???


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Aquasoil's good, potting soil that's been derived from sphagnum peat is good. I've used both, and I am also using a soil/vermiculite/sand mix currently that's working very well also. As long as it's in the acidic pH range with minimal hardness, it should be fine.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it also has to do with what species of Crypt it is since they come from different habitats.


----------

